# This YT video is the peak of EOS R whining



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 10, 2018)

Executive summary for those with ADHD: the dude complains about the M.Fn touchbar location, but also complains about the fact that Canon has a setting to prevent accidental operation of the same touchbar. Canon can't win either way with this guy.


----------

